# English/Cream golden retrievers vs American Goldens



## Defer (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi, I was just wondering, does anyone know what are the differences between english and american goldens? Are there any temperament differences between the 2? Our golden will be english/cream. The breeders bitch just gave birth this morning to a litter of 8 (5 bitches, 3 dogs). So we only have another 8 weeks to wait to get our new baby home. I was just curious about the differences between the 2 cause I know most of the posts and photos on the forum are of american goldens.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Size, color, head shape, topline, coat texture, and movement are some of the primary areas in which they differ. They're all Goldens, though! I have lived in both England and America and owned and fostered multiple dogs of both types. I did note the UK dogs were more laid back- simply tired more quickly, moved more slowly, and were generally less active. However, that was not a large difference, and the more heavy bodied and extreme US show Goldens demonstrated some of the same tendencies in my experience. They're just not very common here, as most US Goldens are fieldy built BYB dogs, where as nearly every GR I saw in the UK was pretty extreme and big boned.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I have no idea!! However we've had a few people telling us that Amber looks like an US Golden!! 

As far as we are aware she was born in Ireland and all we know is that she is gorgeous. She is kind, and is not overweight and she is pretty active.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

she does look more US than UK over all


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Many who post here do have lighter colored dogs more like the English creams (ie, see Oakly's pictures). 
Our Brooks is light golden and more "solid" looking (attached picture unfortunately has him sqinting because of the flash!) than many of the Goldens whose pictures you see posted here and not as "fieldy" in his temperament. He likes to run and play, but is never overly exuberant and although he loves his walks, he isn't all wound up if one is missed.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I love the red color that you can only find in the US.Coming from Fr,the dogs are more the english type.I wanted a reddish golden so i got her,here.
I think it has more to do with taste.
A golden is a golden whatever the color or size. 
In the US,you will found that English golden are sold for a higher price even though they shouldn't.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly is actually half English and half American. He did get the lighter color from his dad the Brit. 

There is a great comparison of the two types of goldens in "The Ultimate Golden Retriever" by Valerie Foss. It is a great book with lots of pictures of Oaklys relatives too! :


----------



## GrandadRob (Feb 27, 2007)

Believe it or not, but some of us Brits actually don't like "English Cream Goldens" The "Golden" Golden, is alive and well here. The main problem with the UK is the showing fraternity. Judges pick white/cream ones, so breeders, breed them. I seen the coloured ones everywhere, thank goodness, and my two babies will be golden......of course !


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

GrandadRob said:


> Believe it or not, but some of us Brits actually don't like "English Cream Goldens" The "Golden" Golden, is alive and well here. The main problem with the UK is the showing fraternity. Judges pick white/cream ones, so breeders, breed them. I seen the coloured ones everywhere, thank goodness, and my two babies will be golden......of course !


I think that happens with every breed. Specific colors go in and out of style based on the judges.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's not the color that offends me in UK Goldens- it's the type, head, and structure I cannot handle. I would love to see an American field bred type dog- with a cream coat and black pigment. What a cool looking dog that would be! The closest I have ever seen to what I am imagining is Flame, a UK obedience Golden.


----------



## crifree (May 20, 2007)

*american or english golden*

sorry for my english(i try to speak english but not very well...:doh: )
i've 2 golden.2 bitches.
they are american or english golden?and,tehy are beautiful or not?
i think that if a dog is a good dog,american or english,is not very important.if the dog is a not very good dog,it isn't important if he is american or english.dont'you think?
is important the caracter and his Hips and Elbows and Eyes:OK!
is important that the golden is a tipical golden retriever.
these are my lovely "babyes",they are all my life and my pride!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup I agree- and what I consider an incorrect head or topline or too much bone or a horrible front, another person might like. For the record I think most US show bred Goldens have pretty terrible fronts and a good deal of them have too much bone. But at the end of the day, that does not make them any less of beautiful and loving Goldens!!!


----------



## Defer (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback. Forgive my lack of knowledge of the American Golden. I have to say I do prefer the bigger boned english goldens but I think it's all down to personal preference with any dog breed. We have decided to take one of the dogs from the litter so, from talking to the breeder, we think he will look quite like his father, picture attached. I will post some pictures of the puppies in a few weeks.


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Defer,

that sire is a very handsome dog, looking forward to the photos of the pups when you get to post them!

cheers


----------



## thaichips (May 8, 2007)

Hi,

The Kennel Club in the UK define the colour of a registered Golden as being 'Golden', 'Gold,' or 'Cream'. The colour is defined by the colour of the ears when registered. Sherman is registered as a 'Golden' but is cream coloured!


----------



## thaichips (May 8, 2007)

Hi,
Further to my previous message. I noted the colour of the sire Golden you posted. He is the same colour as Sherman. I bet he was registered with the Kennel Club as 'Golden'!


----------

